# 2010 310Bhs Fridge Switches Gas To Elec



## AngiiRon (Dec 13, 2016)

We have a 2010 310 BHS that we have only had for about 3 months. We stay in it while working away from home. We are currently working in Maryland. The fridge just started switching from electric to gas. It does this once or twice a day.

Is that normal?


----------



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

I don't have much to offer, except to say that there could be some sort of interruption of power thus triggering the automatic switch.

I am curious, how are you aware of this? Other than hearing the very faint gas flame, I don't think I would ever notice the switch.


----------

